# Please Help Diabetes Pre Assessments now monitoring should I pay private tests?



## Debbie444 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi

I am very new and pre Diagnosed by doctor my dad has it. I began using his machine getting higher readings than him so I bought one and kept collecting more.

I have been diagnosed with RA severe in lumbar region OA. In knees. I also have joint hypermobility syndrome. And have severe social anxiety especially now and PTSD.


I am dehydrated all the time I literally can not be 10 mins with out water urine tests were Neg my urine was so diluted . I took a reading first thing this morning I was 10.2 on rising no food but water all night as well as loo.

I sweat To the points I am too embarrassed to go out it literally drops of by face pours like water cold damp sweat then slightly after 10 mins activity I and pouring again, my weight is a yo yo all my life I have to virtually starve to be my normal bmi and I should be between 8-9 stone in nearly 13 and it keeps going up and I eat less and less I don't rear fast food or drink alcohol the only harming thing I do is get sugar crashes and grab something g small and sometimes sugary like today I had a peanut butter sandwich a protein bar 10 litres of water I had a few marshmallows of my soon but that's it. I can leave up to 10 hours before eating and won't eat in public. And my mobility had slowed I'm only 35 and to look normal I literally have to fast I don't have an appetite anyway which is why I snack I'm so miserable tired and I tried to explain o receptionist today at doctors my source seemed worse that's my dad who has T2 and she told me off for self diagnosis no one believes I don't eat but and swollen and the weight won't stop and I am afraid of dropping I have a young family and I don't look obese but if anyone from 3 years ago walked passed they wouldn't recognised me I won't even go out I'm sorry to jump thread but I feel as desperate as this latest I asked for my scores from last test they were borderline normal......I do t know what to do I go cross eyed with exhaust I can't get a breath I don't sleep and I have no Walcott of lif I have swerve arthritis in my back and it's punishment enough with out something g they are u willk g to diagnosis right. Has anyone had the the private service tests?

Last GL was 6.2 but again I could have been flooded with water faster or just ate and I think I definitely crash.

So sorry again I'm desperate
8/11 7.9
9/11 morning 8.2 evening 7.3
The 10.0 this morning really worried me I am keeping a record.....

Sorry below is how bad my legs got once doctor saidnit wasn't oedema!

My thyroid score is also dodgy and what med are most T2 Prescribed I have PCOS too another indication and I have had concerns with shadows around my kidneys any bladder is fully emptying either..,,I seen one do doctor who made me ore risk but I thought my own would have put this all together??


----------



## Sylvia Annett (Nov 11, 2016)

Dear Debbie
You do sound as if you are having a hard and uncomfortable time. 
There are other illnesses beside diabetes mellitus that cause such high water intake and output ie:- diabetes insipidus which is caused by some sort of irritation of the brain. Maybe you could ask your dr if that is a possibility. 
Have you tried a low carb way of eating to control your weight? 
Good to chat with you. Syl


----------



## James 048 (Nov 11, 2016)

Debbie444 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am very new and pre Diagnosed by doctor my dad has it. I began using his machine getting higher readings than him so I bought one and kept collecting more.
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie , warm welcome to the forum .


----------



## grovesy (Nov 11, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Bloden (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi Debbie and welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear you're having a tough time at the moment. I can't offer any advice, but I hope you get some answers and feel better asap.


----------



## Debbie444 (Nov 11, 2016)

Thank you

I am pre-GD T2 marked and monitored although I don't feel ketones is a reliable way to test me as my urine is so diluted.

I have just started my diary. 

-am I right in saying you cannot get to 36 and be T1 or over weight? 

Can someone please buy up normal and abnormal sciences.

I was on metformin for pcos for infertility and I lost weight should I ask for them as my weight is rising adding more risk? 

Thanks


----------



## grovesy (Nov 11, 2016)

You can be Type 1 at any age, but often some get misdiagnosed as Type 2 because if age!


----------



## Debbie444 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Hi Debbie and welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear you're having a tough time at the moment. I can't offer any advice, but I hope you get some answers and feel better asap.


Thank you for being so kind can I ask you a question I hope it's not to personal but you were D@2008 were you adult?


----------



## Debbie444 (Nov 11, 2016)

grovesy said:


> You can be Type 1 at any age, but often some get misdiagnosed as Type 2 because if age!


Thanks sorry that post meant to say is it true you have to loose weight to be type 1 and if any would mind putting up for my diary nonDiabetic range rising post and premeal and
T1&T2 numbers or range of slightly elevated for example if I test on rising and get 10/80??? Is that high and would it be more common with T1 or T2 the ⚠️ and differences are confusing me  thank you I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 11, 2016)

Debbie444 said:


> Thank you for being so kind can I ask you a question I hope it's not to personal but you were D@2008 were you adult?


Yep, I was 41...there are a few of us 'late bloomers' on here.


----------



## Debbie444 (Nov 11, 2016)

Good to know sorry do you know what brought itnon had something in your health change x


----------



## grovesy (Nov 11, 2016)

Type 1 is an auto immune disease!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 11, 2016)

Hello Debbie, welcome to the forum.

Crikey, you have a lot going on there and consequently I really don't have a handle on what to say which may help you.

I can only suggest button-holing (is that how you spell that??!) your GP and have a really long session (if that is possible). There seems to be a lot which needs sorting out and a simple 10 min consult won't do the job, I don't think.

Best wishes,

Andy


----------



## Debbie444 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi Andy

Can you explain your type should I pay to get the private blood test it's GL but other things included....do you think if I started back in metfomin my weight would come down? Today I had again a peanut butter on toast a banana a protein bar and on 8th litre of water...docs say it's mess but it's not I have been like this for years excessive thirst.........I think when you do gonin with a list they think here's another google PHD surely I'm not right I don't have the substance to cook a meal I won't drive I can't because of my knees but I would be so afraid. Because I can fall asleep in a minute today I could have slept all day'! 

Doctors think your lazy but who would want this life ?

Is 10 normal on rising!


----------



## Debbie444 (Nov 11, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Type 1 is an auto immune disease!


How are auto immune diseases diagnosed


----------



## Debbie444 (Nov 11, 2016)

I get the numbness and tingling in hand and feet sometimes I can't stand due to lack of feeling I fit T1 but the weight my scores seem more consistent with it too. 

What is abnormal post meal for T1 or waking?


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 12, 2016)

Debbie444 said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Can you explain your type should I pay to get the private blood test it's GL but other things included....do you think if I started back in metfomin my weight would come down? Today I had again a peanut butter on toast a banana a protein bar and on 8th litre of water...docs say it's mess but it's not I have been like this for years excessive thirst.........I think when you do gonin with a list they think here's another google PHD surely I'm not right I don't have the substance to cook a meal I won't drive I can't because of my knees but I would be so afraid. Because I can fall asleep in a minute today I could have slept all day'!
> 
> ...



My type 2 diagnosis was pretty straight forward.

1) My Mum was diagnosed with type 2 in her 70's. So that points to the genetic aspect of the condition for me.
2) I was overweight for most of my life since leaving home for University (before that I was fit and as thin as a rake. I could rattle off 3hrs of squash playing with no problem and still be able to cycle home afterwards).
3) I'd become very sedentary.
4) My meals were heavy with carbs and I often missed meals.

The upshot of this is that because I was so overweight (over 20st at my peak, probably) I was no longer using the insulin that I produced efficiently. Insulin is like a key which opens the door into the cells of the body for the glucose to enter. Because my insulin no longer fitted the lock I was effectively starving. In the months prior to diagnosis I'd lost around two stones in weight.  After diagnosis, I changed my diet and starting regularly exercising. The good news is that I reversed the symptoms and am now diet and exercise only to control them.

I have no experience of private blood tests. But, if you're having problems, I'd have thought you could get all the blood tests that you need through the NHS via your GP. What does he/she think?

Regarding metformin. That is said to have some appetite suppressing capability. I was on it for a couple of months and can only point to the fact that when I stopped taking it, I suddenly became very hungry for a bit. But that might just have been my mind playing tricks on me!

If you're drinking 8+L of water a day, that doesn't sound pre-diabetic to me. Your waking levels of 10mmol/L would also seem to confirm that. Levels that high are probably not normal (fasting BG levels should be between 4 and 7mmol/L).

Andy 

p.s. You asked about testing for type 1. I understand that there is something called a GAD Antibody test. Others can explain more about this if needed, because I'd only be spouting what google has told me.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 12, 2016)

There are many different conditions that are classed as auto immune !


----------



## Debbie444 (Nov 13, 2016)

Andy HB said:


> My type 2 diagnosis was pretty straight forward.
> 
> 1) My Mum was diagnosed with type 2 in her 70's. So that points to the genetic aspect of the condition for me.
> 2) I was overweight for most of my life since leaving home for University (before that I was fit and as thin as a rake. I could rattle off 3hrs of squash playing with no problem and still be able to cycle home afterwards).
> ...


Thanks you so much!!!

I know auto immune but diabetes has mix information on line. So a T1 should have a rising of 4/7, and anyone fill in the rest 
Pre-meal: 
Post meal:

Then T2 
Rising:
Pre-meal:
Post; 

And what is dangerous for each.

I think I nut my body into hypoglycaemia by not eating all day then eating surgery snacks because it's all I crave last min for engeey before crashing for the night.  But I find when I do occasionally eat sensible no sugar I have more energy sleep better and don't wake up because of sugar lows.  It's not that I don't want to eat like this all the time I just do not have an appetite and people don't believe that and the only reason I eat the snack is the sugar gives me a crazing to eat it rather than hunger and this can be as simple
As a jam sandwich.....flooding my body with 12/14 litres of water a day has to add water and when ever I eat may body must just store as fate reserves.

I apologies about going on and on about this but from I Gained the weight of last few years it feels like a hopeless negative cycle that waiting a month to see a GP you have to seek answers I no my mobility has contributed so has snacking instead of eating properly but why is mouth always dry cracked lips so thirsty I can drink 2 litres of water in a half hour. 


I am
Thinking of private health insurance that I can't really afford but to be treated like I'm not a hypochondriac tonne looked at as person and seen as human being in my mid 30s when I should be living and find the problems manageable it just seems so much and the Doctor can see how that would worry and distress it causes me.
Thanks for listening xx


----------



## grovesy (Nov 13, 2016)

Private Health Insurance does not usally cover pre existing condtions.


----------



## Katieb (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi Debbie. Is there a doctor/nurse who specialises in diabetes at your doctor's surgery? My waking BG numbers are between 6 -7 and I have been diagnosed with Prediabetes. The general rule of thumb is that 2 fasting readings over 7 are enough to give a diagnosis of full blown diabetes. A fasting result of 10 is high for a non diabetic and I would be concerned. I think you need to go back to the dr and insist on some support. Book a double appt (you can do this at my surgery so assume you can at yours). In the meantime cut out everything white/processed (pasta, bread, rice) and anything sugary. If your dr doesn't listen, time to change surgeries I think! My drs are fab and taking control of your own health and wellbeing is encouraged. I think it is awful that they aren't listening to you. Good luck and I hope you get the support you need. Katie


----------



## Debbie444 (Nov 15, 2016)

Katieb said:


> Hi Debbie. Is there a doctor/nurse who specialises in diabetes at your doctor's surgery? My waking BG numbers are between 6 -7 and I have been diagnosed with Prediabetes. The general rule of thumb is that 2 fasting readings over 7 are enough to give a diagnosis of full blown diabetes. A fasting result of 10 is high for a non diabetic and I would be concerned. I think you need to go back to the dr and insist on some support. Book a double appt (you can do this at my surgery so assume you can at yours). In the meantime cut out everything white/processed (pasta, bread, rice) and anything sugary. If your dr doesn't listen, time to change surgeries I think! My drs are fab and taking control of your own health and wellbeing is encouraged. I think it is awful that they aren't listening to you. Good luck and I hope you get the support you need. Katie


Thank you Katie that was explain so well and helped so so much I would hug you if I could easy understandable thank you for helping me x


----------



## Debbie444 (Nov 15, 2016)

Katieb said:


> Hi Debbie. Is there a doctor/nurse who specialises in diabetes at your doctor's surgery? My waking BG numbers are between 6 -7 and I have been diagnosed with Prediabetes. The general rule of thumb is that 2 fasting readings over 7 are enough to give a diagnosis of full blown diabetes. A fasting result of 10 is high for a non diabetic and I would be concerned. I think you need to go back to the dr and insist on some support. Book a double appt (you can do this at my surgery so assume you can at yours). In the meantime cut out everything white/processed (pasta, bread, rice) and anything sugary. If your dr doesn't listen, time to change surgeries I think! My drs are fab and taking control of your own health and wellbeing is encouraged. I think it is awful that they aren't listening to you. Good luck and I hope you get the support you need. Katie


Thanks Katie that's the
Perfect reply xxx


----------

